# need help



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

let see how to start ok,
im getting a 55gal tank for my 4'' elong
and my questions are:
can i use black sand for planting?
im thinking about using Canister Filter Rena Filstar xP2
and a powerful powerhead,

i just want those cover grass types, 
or may be one of those onion plants

i dont want to deal with c02, 
but will this one work
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2004+113779


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

anybody


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here it goes...

-Yes you can use black sand... probably not ideal, but you can use it.
-Need to be more specific than "cover grass type" for the plants you want.
-You cant say you dont want CO2 and then ask if a CO2 thing you linked to would be ok :rasp:

Few questions for you... have you ever used sand before in a tank... if you get it sucked up in the powerhead or the filter your impellers will go to sh*t in no time at all... make sure any and all intakes are far above the surface of the sand. How much light do you plan on putting above the tank? Do you plan to do the necessary fertilizing?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

CO2 system is good for sh*t, I have 2 on my 30, just to keep the plants looking half good. Will be investing in pressurized really soon, not sure why you'd go black sand when you can use eco-complete, a black substrate made for plants. Rena Xp2 sounds really good, as HOB cause excessive CO2 loss(if your using CO2, but either way, its a great filter). Oh one more thing. The night before if and when you do set up, grab some rosary beads, and pray hard to god that your elong wont mind plants in your tank, cause apparently, my Maculatus finds them very tastey!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd reccomend aganst getting moonsand. It is glass and can cut away at the roots and stems of your plants. Eco complete would be a MUCH better option as cost will be similar and the plants can actually benifit from the Eco where the black sand will offer nothing towards a healthy plant.


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

The reason im going with black sand is because they look cool
with green plants.

And Yes i had black sand before.

i'm not gonna use c02, i think it will be to much hasell
right now i got flourite at the bottom and sand at the top.
i might put that eco thing at the top, cause i need 10 more pound of substrate
anyway.

what kind of lights do i need (watts) 
and how long do i have to live them on everyday


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Photo period should be anywhere from 8-12 hours, pending. Since you wont be using any CO2, I think you should try a low light setup, and stay under or right at 1.7 or 1.8wpg, you may be able to pull of 2wpg, if you dose fertilizers daily, watch the tank very closely. So anywhere from a 88 watt lamp, to like I said 110, if you watch very closely, and dose daily. You dont want an algae nightmare, trust me on that one. Again, the moonsand is almost identical to eco-complete, and alot less helpful to plants. Give the eco-complete a look. Good luck!


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Photo period should be anywhere from 8-12 hours, pending. Since you wont be using any CO2, I think you should try a low light setup, and stay under or right at 1.7 or 1.8wpg, you may be able to pull of 2wpg, if you dose fertilizers daily, watch the tank very closely. So anywhere from a 88 watt lamp, to like I said 110, if you watch very closely, and dose daily. You dont want an algae nightmare, trust me on that one. Again, the moonsand is almost identical to eco-complete, and alot less helpful to plants. Give the eco-complete a look. Good luck!


thanks man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I personally won't go over 1.5wpg without some sort of CO2 supplication


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dippy is probably right, I'm still just trying to get the hang of this plant game. Stick with what the Plant Lord of P-fury says.


----------

